# Brenner TS-L532U vom Laptop flashen



## Ossi (24. Juli 2006)

Ich habe den Laptop ASUS Pro 60 V X-115 von Saturn bin somit ganz zufrieden. Nur der eingebaute Slimline-Brenner TSSRcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532U (Firmware AS04)schreibt öfters nicht lesbare DVD´s, obwohl die verwendeten Brennprogramme (Nero 6 - letzte Version und Cl***D*D) keine Fehlermeldungen bringen. Ich weiß, daß die Brenner von Toshiba/Samsung nicht viel taugen und habe auch schon den Support informiert. Weder bei Asus, Samsung oder Toshiba gibt es eine Firmware zum downloaden. Ich habe gelesen, daß der Brenner identisch mit dem Modell Toshiba SD-R6472U sein soll. Firmware für diesen Brenner gibts es z.B. hier: http://hijacker.rpc1.org/toshiba/index.php?path=SD-R6472U/ 

Hat jemand mit diesem Brenner schon ebenfalls schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?

Da das Flashen im DOS-Modus erfolgt, kann ich eine "Startdiskette" auf dem USB-Stick erstellen? Der Laptop kann (nachdem ich es im BIOS eingestellt habe) davon starten. Da der Laptop nur einen IDE-Kanal hat, hängt der Brenner am Primary Slave. Hat jemand mit dem Tool unten auf der Seite schon Erfahrungen gemacht, damit soll man Master und Slave in der Firmware "drehen" können.


----------



## JEH1985 (9. Februar 2007)

hallo,

ich habe das gleiche problem... Wenn ich eine CD oder eine DVD brenne, dann wird die CD oder DVD normal gebrannt. Danach kann sie aber nicht gelesen werden und wird sogar als neue CD/DVD angezeigt... Das ist bei Dateien, Bildern, Filmen etc. es ist tierisch nervig, weil man alle CDs einfach wegschmeißen kann.

Ich beschreibe einfach mal was ich mache:

Mein Brennprogramm: Nero 6.6.0.16
Ich gehe auf den Nero burning room. Dort wähle ich zum Beispiel das ISO-Format für die CDrom aus. Weiter wähle ich die eine Mulitsession Daten Disk Option aus.
Datenmodus ist Mode 1
Dateisystem ist ISO 9660+Joliet

Dann ziehe ich alle Dateien in das ISO1 feld rein, die ich brennen möchte.

Nero brennt normal und beendet das Brennen erfolgreich ohne Probleme und ohne Fehlermeldung.

Wenn man die CD/ oder auch DVD raus nimmt, erkennt man dass sie gebrannt wurde. Wenn man sie wieder rein legt, dann wird aber angezeigt, dass sie neu und unbeschrieben ist.
Aber sie kann nicht gelesen werden. Angeblich befindet sich ja nichts auf der CD oder auf der DVD.

Versucht man mit der selben CD/DVD erneut irgendwas zu brennen, so kommt dann die Meldung, dass man eine neue CD einlegen soll.

Kurz gesagt: Es wird ohne Probleme gebrannt, aber danach kann man die CD nicht mehr lesen/öffnen.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
hier mal der logtext:

------------------------------------------------------------------------

JEH

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\PROGRA~1\Ahead\nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 26.10.2004 18:35:34
Nero Version: 6.6.0.16
Internal Version: 6, 6, 0, 16b

Rekorder: Version: AS04 - HA 0 TA 1 - 6.6.0.16
Adapter-Treiber: HA 0
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ATAPI
CD-ROM: Version: AS04 - HA 0 TA 1 - 6.6.0.16
Adapter-Treiber: HA 0

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : FUJITSU MHV2100AT PL atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On
CdRomPeripheral : TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532U atapi Port 0 ID 1 DMA: On

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532U E: CDRom0
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs:
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 1023MB (1047856kB)
Free physical memory: 390MB (400112kB)
Memory in use : 61 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

7.2.2007
DVD-Image brennen
16:48:00 #1 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 127
Reader running

16:48:00 #2 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 122
Writer TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532U running

16:48:00 #3 IMAGEGEN -10 File ImageGen.cpp, Line 366
Image was written as DAO.
DAOI:
MediaCatalogNumber = ''
TocType = 0x40
Finalized = 1
First/Last Track = 1 / 1
1: ISRC = ''
Blocksize = 2048
TrackMode = 'TRM_DATA_MODE1'
TrackConfig = 0x00
First/Last Index = 0 / 1
Index0FilePos = 0, Index1FilePos = 0, NextTrackFilePos = 2053931008
CUES:
0: Ctrl=0x41 Trk= 0 (0x00) Index=00 Start=00:00.00 ( 0) RecDep=0x00
1: Ctrl=0x41 Trk= 1 (0x01) Index=00 Start=00:00.00 ( 0) RecDep=0x00
2: Ctrl=0x41 Trk= 1 (0x01) Index=01 Start=00:00.00 ( 0) RecDep=0x00
3: Ctrl=0x41 Trk=110 (0xAA) Index=01 Start=222:51.71 ( 1002896) RecDep=0x00
MTYP: Mediumtype = DVD (old format) (0x1C)
Image file name:

16:48:00 #4 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3233
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

16:48:00 #5 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 270
Last possible write address on media: 2298495 (510:46.45, 4489MB)
Last address to be written: 1002895 (222:51.70, 1958MB)

16:48:00 #6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 282
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

16:48:00 #7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2483
Recorder: TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532U, Media type: DVD-R
Disc Manufacturer: OPTODI - SCR008
Disc Application Code: 64, Disc Physical Code: 193

16:48:00 #8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 448
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

16:48:00 #9 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 838
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 (1 - DVD-ROM)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 1002896 (1002896) = #1002896/222:51.71
not relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 1002896 blocks [TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532U]
--------------------------------------------------------------

16:48:00 #10 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3826
Kann die aktuelle Disk nur mit 4x (5.540 KB/s) anstelle von 8x (11.080 KB/s) beschreiben.

16:48:00 #11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1051
Prepare recorder [TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532U] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x40; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 2053931008, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00
1002896 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00

16:48:00 #12 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Cachen von Dateien

16:48:00 #13 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4120
Cache writing successful.

16:48:00 #14 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Cachen von Dateien fertig

16:48:00 #15 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Start des Brennvorganges mit 4x (5.540 KB/s)

16:48:00 #16 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2654
Verifying disc position of item 0 (not relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

16:48:00 #17 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 2379
Recording mode: Sequential Recording Mode

16:48:00 #18 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 21708
Set BUFE: Super Link -> ON

16:48:00 #19 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 2534
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

16:48:00 #20 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 8862
---- DVD Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD-R (2), Part Version: 2.0x (5), Extended Part Version: 2.1 (33)
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: 10.08 Mbps (2 h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 0 h (LBN: FFFD0000 h, 4193920 MB)
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Start sector number of the current Border-Out: 0 h
Start sector number of the next Border-In: 0 h
Media Specific [16..63]:
00 30 00 10 20 40 00 00 - 00 00 00 21 00 00 00 00 .0...@.....!....
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

16:57:48 #21 Text 0 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 116
start writing Lead-Out at LBA 1002896 (F4D90h), lenght 0 blocks

16:57:48 #22 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
all writers idle, stopping conversion

16:57:48 #23 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 2774
EndDAO: Last written address was 1002895

16:58:44 #24 Phase 37 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Brennvorgang mit 4x (5.540 KB/s) war erfolgreich

Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=2.03.32a, size=20640 bytes, created 17.11.2005 18:19:30 (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)
File 'Drivers\atapi.sys': Ver=5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), size=95360 bytes, created 03.08.2004 22:59:44 (Adapter driver for rec)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)

---------------------------------------------------------------------

könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
welches programm ist besser, oder welche einstellung muss ich vornehmen, damit ich endlich wieder normale cds oder dvds brennen kann.

hier wären ein paar firmwareupdates... aber welches von denen soll ich installieren?
http://www.toshibaer.com/firmware/index.php?path=TS-L532U/


vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## JEH1985 (9. Februar 2007)

Ossi hat gesagt.:


> I
> Da das Flashen im DOS-Modus erfolgt, kann ich eine "Startdiskette" auf dem USB-Stick erstellen? Der Laptop kann (nachdem ich es im BIOS eingestellt habe) davon starten. Da der Laptop nur einen IDE-Kanal hat, hängt der Brenner am Primary Slave. Hat jemand mit dem Tool unten auf der Seite schon Erfahrungen gemacht, damit soll man Master und Slave in der Firmware "drehen" können.



könntest du das genauer erklären, also dass es auch ein normaler mensch versteht...
hattest du mit der vorgehensweise erfolg?

lg


----------



## octo124 (9. Februar 2007)

Ossi hat in anderen Foren mit selber Nachfrage Null Antworten.
Und euer Problem ist kaum im Netz nachzuvollziehn = bei vielen muss es also klappen.

Vorschlag:
Mit wenig Ahnung vom Flashen = etwas falsch und du hast einen komplett defektes CDROM, kontakte den Support und mach Gebrauch von einer evt. noch laufenden Gewährleistung des Herstellers/Verkäufers.

Sollte das nicht das Prob sein, wirds hier erklärt welche Version usw.:
http://www.bm-community.de/topic,3522,-toshiba-samsung-tsst-firmware-sammlung.html
Auf der Site gibts entsprechende Tuturials im Subforum Firmware gleich ganz oben.

Um das zu machen, muss per DOS gebootet werden, wenn Ossis Aussage zum BIOS stimmt, dort nach bootdevice schaun, den Eintrag USB als firstbootdevice einstellen + abspeichern. Danach bootet das Notebook bei eingestecktem USB-Stick von diesem (wobei aber nicht jeder Sick bootfähig sein muss!!).

http://archiv.chip.de/artikel/c1_archiv_artikel_17096447.html
weitere Links unter
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=USB-Stick+bootfähig+machen&btnG=Suche&meta=lr=lang_de

Ungeachtet dessen (da ihr 2 die einzigsten im Netz seid), besorge dir von Ahead das Generalcleaningtool und fege erstmal alles was sich Nero nennt damit von der Platte. Danach installiere Nero neu, update auf aktuellen Stand und teste es mit diversen anderen Rohlingen bzw. RWs.
Es soll schon manchmal bei Abneigung von "Reinsträumen" bzw. Kettenrauchern der Einsatz einer Reinigungs-CD geholfen haben.


----------



## faam0002 (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

also so unwahrscheinlich ist das Problem glaub ich nicht. Ich habe ebenfalls das gleiche Problem. Hab dies auch schon länger. Hab mich direkt an Asus gewendet, die meinten nur ich soll das Brennprogramm deinstallieren und neuinstallieren, dann sollte es funktionieren, das ergab jedoch auch nix.
Ich benutze Nero 7 als Brennprogramm. Hab den Treiber des Herstellers auch neu installiert.. Wäre nett wenn mir jemand da weiterhelfen könnte, da ich schon mehrfache DVDs erfolglos versucht hab zu brennen und das mit der Zeit etwas lästig und nervig ist :-/

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## JEH1985 (12. Mai 2007)

servus,

ich konnte auch nichts mehr machen, als nur mir einen neuen Brenner einzubauen.

Asus hat da nicht lange dran gearbeitet und gesagt, dass die mir "nicht wirklich" helfen können und mir einen neuen einbauen.

Wenn der Brenner noch in Garantie ist, dann tausch ihn um.

LG

PS.: Angeblich liegt es nicht am Brenner, sondern an der Software von Toshiba
Ein Update, Neuinstallation etc wird auch nicht helfen, weil du nur max 4 verschiedene "Softwarearten" installieren kannst. Hilft aber alles nix. Spar dir die Rohlinge und bau dir n neuen Brenner ein...


----------



## faam0002 (12. Mai 2007)

Hi,

danke dir 
Meine Garantie ist zum glück noch nicht abgelaufen. Es ist nur so, dass Asus dann den ganzen Laptop eingeschickt bekommen will, was halt etwas lästig ist. Aber kann man wohl nix machen. Schick ich ihn demnächst mal ein.

Danke nochmal


----------



## JEH1985 (12. Mai 2007)

ja klar... aber das dauert höchstens 10-12 werktage... also nicht "soooo" lange. Asus ist in der Hinsicht ganz flott.

LG und viel Glück weiterhin.


----------



## faam0002 (12. Mai 2007)

Ja da hast du Recht ist nicht ganz so lange, obwohl 10 Tage ohne Laptop Grauenvoll, was soll ich in der Zeit machen? 
Noch etwas, ich habe versucht DVD - R zu brennen, das hat ganz gut geklappt 
Ich werde später noch Double Layer DVD's testen.. Hab - und + Double Layer DVD's gekauft.. schau ich mal ob das klappt.

Viele Grüße und Danke nochmal


----------



## RuFFnEcK (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

der Thread ist ja schon was älter, daher die Frage:

Habt ihr die Probleme in den Griff bekommen?

Ein Hauptproblem beim Brennen mit meinem Asus Notebook war, dass die Festplatte einfach zu langsam ist!
Das heisst wenn ich alle Programme die irgendwie auf die Platte zugreifen aus machen, kann
man DVDs mit 6x und CDs mit 16x brennen...
Die dann auch erkannt werden!

Aber jetzt hab ich das Problem dass ich keine DL Rohlinge brennen kann.
Jedes Programm sagt auf der einen Seite Leere Disc DVD+R DL,
aber beim Versuch es zu brennen kommt die Meldung "Nicht beschreibbares Medium".

Habe es mit Nero und CloneDVD2 probiert...

Ka was das Problem ist und hoffe dass mir jemand viell. was dazu sagen kann?

Grüße RuFF


----------



## darkframe (10. Januar 2008)

RuFFnEcK hat gesagt.:


> Aber jetzt hab ich das Problem dass ich keine DL Rohlinge brennen kann.
> Jedes Programm sagt auf der einen Seite Leere Disc DVD+R DL,
> aber beim Versuch es zu brennen kommt die Meldung "Nicht beschreibbares Medium".


Hi,

zu den oben in den alten Posts erwähnten Problemen kann ich nichts sagen, nur, dass die Samsung-Brenner meiner Erfahrung nach zu den besonders Guten zählen, aber das ist eben Erfahrungssache.

Dumme Frage: Kann der Brenner überhaupt auf +DL brennen? Um welchen Brenner handelt es sich?


----------



## RuFFnEcK (11. Januar 2008)

Asus A6V Q26 oder so ist das Notebook...
Und da ist das "TSSRcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532U" Laufwerk drin.
Das soll folgende Disktypen unterstützen:

CD-R/RW; DVD R/RW;DVD R DL

Jetzt steht da nix von + oder - DL aber bei DVD5 ja auch nicht und ich kann beides Brennen...


Grüße RuFF


----------



## darkframe (11. Januar 2008)

Hi,

sorry, meine Frage nach dem Laufwerk war natürlich überflüssig...

Hmm, unterstützen sollte der Brenner die DLs ja. Hast Du es schon mal mit anderen Rohlingen versucht? Der Brenner ist ja wohl schon etwas älter und vor ein paar Jahren waren viele immer etwas zickig, wenn die Farbe der Disk nicht ihrem "Ideal" entsprach. Zumindest scheint er ja die eingelegte  Disk nicht zu erkennen. Bei DLs laufen bei mir übrigens die Rohlinge von Verbatim am besten.

Du kannst das Brennen auch mal mit ImgBurn versuchen, falls es an den Brennprogrammen liegen sollte. Nero ist gerade bei DLs äußerst unzuverlässig.

Ach ja, wenn das InCD-Tool von Nero aktiv ist, kannst Du es auch mal versuchsweise abschalten. Das stört auch manchmal.

Und noch etwas. Ich habe mal ein wenig gegoogelt und dabei herausgefunden, dass das TS-L532U offensichtlich auch baugleich von Toshiba zu erhalten war. Auf dieser Seite sind u.a. die Schreibfähigkeiten aufgeführt. Wenn da kein Fehler drin ist, dann kann der Brenner bei den DL-Medien lediglich die Plus-Rohlinge beschreiben. Auch das war vor ein paar Jahren nicht ungewöhnlich.

So, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Hoffe, das hilft weiter.


----------



## RuFFnEcK (11. Januar 2008)

Ich hab den fehler gemacht und bei nem Angebot zugeschlagen und mir
direkt ne 25er Spindel Intenso DVD +R DL gekauft 

Jedenfalls werden die Rohlinge unter Nero als solche erkannt!
Da steht unter Disc Info: 

DVD+R DL

Belegte Kapazität. 0MB
Verfügbare Kapazität:

Aber zu Verfügbare Kapazität steht nix, dass heisst der Erkennt die Rohlinge,
weiß aber scheinbar nicht wie der zu Beschreiben ist...

Ich kenn das ja nur dass der Rohling erkannt wird, oder eben nicht...
Aber hier wirds erkannt und kann nur nicht beschrieben werden.

Keine Ahnung werde mir mal ne neuere Nero Version besorgen, hab Moment die:

7.10.1.0 das sollte eigentlich nix bringen, aber werds ma versuchen...

Danke und Gruß RuFF


----------



## darkframe (12. Januar 2008)

RuFFnEcK hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab den fehler gemacht und bei nem Angebot zugeschlagen und mir
> direkt ne 25er Spindel Intenso DVD +R DL gekauft


Hi,

naja, *+*R ist ja erstmal richtig. Kaufe Dir vielleicht erst einmal eine einzelne +R DL eines anderen Herstellers und teste die. Wenn die auch nicht erkannt wird, liegt's wohl doch am Laufwerk oder der Software. Nero 7 sollte aber eigentlich kein Problem damit haben, abgesehen davon, dass Nero bei DL-Disks oft den LayerBreak falsch setzt und die Disks im Endeffekt nicht korrekt laufen.

Versuch's mal mit ImgBurn, denn das setzt den LayerBreak auf jeden Fall richtig. Falls Du nicht weißt, wie Du mit ImgBurn umgehen musst, melde Dich ruhig noch einmal.

Hmm, vielleicht schreib' ich mal ein Tutorial dazu, wenn nicht schon eins da ist


----------



## RuFFnEcK (12. Januar 2008)

Hi,

das bescheuerte ist die die werden ja erkannt.
Aber da steht halt, dass die nicht beschreibbar ist!

Die Fehlermeldung ist geil:

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Benötigtes Medium: DVD R DL

Eingelegtes Medium: DVD+R DL

Legen sie ein beschreibbares Medium ein^^
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich hab jetzt nochmal Alkohol 120% ausprobiert, ging auch net 

Ich werde mal ImgBurn ausprobieren.

Danke und Gruß
RuFF

PS: Wenn ich nicht zurcht komme meld ich mich, 
aber in der Regel sollte das klar gehen, danke


----------



## k0017 (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist mit einem Trick möglich, das Bios zu flashen. Man erhält sogar dann 4 fach Double Layer Brenngeschwindigkeit und Kompatibilität zu fast allen Rohlingen. Das neue Bios habe ich angehängt und hat den Regionalcode 1, womit auch DVD´s aus dem Ausland funktionieren. Das Programm zum Flashen des Laufwerkes wird ein überschreiben des Bios normalerweise verweigern, da es sich um ein OEM Laufwerk für ASUS handelt, sodaß es ausschließlich von Asus freigegebene Biose flashen würde. Von der Eingabeaufforderung muss daher SFDNWIN.exe mit einem Zusatz gestartet werden, das die OEM Erkennung weglässt.
Nach meiner Erinnerung ist dass sfdnwin.exe -nocheck.
Seit dem habe ich keine einzige DVD oder CD verbrannt und ich kann 4 fach DL-brennen.
Trotzdem: ich übernehme keine Garantie für das Flashen.

Ebenso ist es mit diesem Notebook möglich, per Umlegen von 2 DIP -Schaltern eine Taktfrequenz von 2130 MHz zu erhalten, womit dann eine ruckelfreie Darstellung von HD-Filmen möglich ist. Das Notebook wird weder wärmer, noch gibt es irgendein anderes Problem. Sehr empfehlenswert dazu ist Notebook Controll.


----------



## Ossi (10. März 2008)

Ich habe damals ein Cross-Flash auf Toshiba gemacht und habe mit Markenrohlingen (TDK, Verbatim, Sony) seitdem keine Probleme mehr.



> Ebenso ist es mit diesem Notebook möglich, per Umlegen von 2 DIP -Schaltern eine Taktfrequenz von 2130 MHz zu erhalten, womit dann eine ruckelfreie Darstellung von HD-Filmen möglich ist. Das Notebook wird weder wärmer, noch gibt es irgendein anderes Problem. Sehr empfehlenswert dazu ist Notebook Controll.
> 12.01.08 15:11



Da würde mich aber brennend interessieren !!


----------



## k0017 (10. März 2008)

die DIP Schalters sind hinter einer Klappe (Schrauben lösen). Außerdem liegen die beiden äußerst kleinen Schalter hinter einer Kunststoffabdeckung. Beide Schalter müssen auf 133 MHz umgeschaltet werden. Damit erhält man dann die 2130 MHz, die übrigens von jedem Testprogramm auch angezeigt werden. Das Notebook ist spürbar schneller, genau die fehlenden 25% für HD-Filme.

Hier findet man auch (etwas nach unten scrollen) die Anleitung:

http://board.gulli.com/thread/908428-laptop-cpu-austauschen/

Gruß
Ulli


----------



## Ossi (10. März 2008)

Besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Werde ich mal probieren. Vielleicht rendert er dann auch etwas schneller (obwohl die Festplatte wohl der Flaschenhals ist).


----------



## Ossi (17. März 2008)

Besten Dank _koo17_ für den Tipp mit dem Hochtakten, hat bestens geklappt. 500 MHz mehr merkt man schon und der Rechner wird auch nicht wärmer.

Wie kann man an besten den Speicher vergrößern? Muß man 2 gleiche Speichermodule stecken und kann man nur ein 512er durch ein 2 MB-Modul ersetzen?


----------

